# 2019 Cubing New Years Resolutions / Goals



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 28, 2018)

*Warning! I am not the first to do this. I did it last year, but not before. Previous threads: **2018** 2017 **2016*

With that said, the end of the year is nearing, and even though its a month away, I'm starting to make goals. Here's a place to put your cubing goals by the end of 2019. Happy Cubing!


----------



## Matt— (Nov 28, 2018)

3x3 - Sub 10 average and learning Roux

4x4 - Sub 50


----------



## Riley M (Nov 28, 2018)

3x3- sub 13
4x4- sub 50
square 1- sub 40
pyraminx- sub 8


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Nov 28, 2018)

Goals:
(All PR Average / Global Average)
1/2 of these and I'll be happy
2x2: Sub 3
3x3: Low 8 / Sub 8
4x4: 36 or 37
5x5: Sub 1:20
6x6: Sub 3
7x7: Sub 5
OH: 15
3BLD: Sub 1:30
4BLD: Success
FMC: Sub 40
Feet: Low 40s
Pyra: Low 4
Mega: 1:20s
Skewb: 4
Squan: Mid 9

Go to 8+ Comps
Organize or be in the process of organizing a comp
Top 300 ITW Kinch


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 28, 2018)

I just realised I didn't do this for 2018, which is disappointing, so I'll do it this time.

Here are mine:

FMC: Sub-30 global average, and pure sub-30 official mean. Also, get a 21 and a 22 (official or unofficial; either will do... ) And no official DNFs.
Feet: Practise it again and get over competition nerves and therefore get an official sub 1:00 mean.
Skewb: PR single and average.
3x3: Sub-20 PR average. Sub 15 PR single.
6x6 and 7x7: find competitions where I can actually compete in them, and maybe get official means. Oh, and get faster at them.
Clock: practise it and get a sub-10 PB ao5, sub-15 PR ao5.
4x4: sub-1 PR single.
MBLD: Not sure -- let's say 10 points. More realistically, 8 points.
Nemesizer: Make it better. Add all the sensible things people request / suggest. And maybe some of the not so sensible ones. And probably a SQL export to make Sam happy.
Competitions: Go to more than in 2018. Maybe even organise one.
Live to see a day when people don't argue about the whole PR / PB thing and just get on with using them. And in a similar vein, live to see a day when the 3x3 WR gets broken again and no-one whinges about it.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 28, 2018)

Attend more comps than in 2018
3BLD: sub-50 single & sub-1 mean official; average sub-50 at home
4BLD: sub-4 official
5BLD: sub-10 official
MBLD: 24 points official
6BLD: success
Switch to full 3style for all BLD
4x4: sub-1 official average and global at home
5x5: sub-2 official average and global at home

Basically copy-pasted from 2018


----------



## MattP98 (Nov 29, 2018)

Made the mistake last year of setting goals for more or less the middle of the year, easily surpassed all of them. Going to set some harder goals this year, I’ll be happy to achieve any of these.

3x3: Sub-11 global average, official sub-10 single.
2x2: Learn CLL, sub-4 official average.
4x4: Low 40s global, sub-30 PB single.
5x5: Sub-1:30 global, ~1:10 PB single.
6x6: ~2:20 global, sub-2:00 PB single.
7x7: ~4:00 global, ~3:20 PB single.
3BLD: Switch to 3-Style corners, ~1:10 global, official sub-1:00 single.
FMC: Properly learn commutators/conjugates, practice NISS, etc. Low 30s global, sub-30 official single.
OH: Acquire a good OH cube, sub-20 global.
Feet: Practise enough for an official average, comfortably sub-2:00 global.
Clock: Continue to practise and improve, UK top 5/world top 100 for single and average.
Mega: ~1:20 global, ~1:00 PB single.
Pyra: Comfortably sub-6 global.
Skewb: Learn Sarah’s Advanced, sub-4 global.
SQ-1: Learn some EPs, ~15 global.
4BLD: Sub-10:00 official single.
5BLD: Official success.
MBLD: Sub-hour 17 cubes, >=10 points officially.

Competition-wise:
Continue to attend as many comps as possible, including at least one foreign comp.
Organise, or be in the process of organising a comp.
Attend UKC and other major UK comps.
Be more active in the (UK) cubing community.

Finally in general:
Have no more than one UK nemesis.
Silver member.
Podium in anything.
Nemesise my 2018 results officially by the end of the year.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 29, 2018)

3x3: Practice more than I did this year and reach sub-11 globally (Maybe even sub-10.5, but that probably won't happen)
Clock: Globally sub-9 perhaps? No idea whether or not this is realistic
3BLD: Reach a higher success rate and practice a bit maybe.
MBLD: Unofficial 4 points.

In general:
- Try and go to more competitions
- Improve in all the events I didn't mention (aside from 4BLD and 5BLD since I can't do those)
- Start consistently uploading solves to YouTube
- Stop buying every new expensive 3x3 that comes out XD

I might add more to this or change it as the end of 2018 comes closer.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 29, 2018)

For now:

2x2- Sub WR single, Average sub 2 (the same % improvement from last year to this leaves me a 1.98) - Win a comp
3x3- Sub 8 Single - Average sub 12 - Finally learn PLL and maybe even OLL
4x4- Sub 40 single - Average sub 50 
4BLD - Get a success


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 29, 2018)

Ok here goes

2x2: sub 5 average, sub 2 single

3x3: sub 20 average, sub 12 single

4x4: sub 1:45 average, sub 1:25 single

5x5: sub 3:00, idk when it comes to single

6x6/ 7x7 no skills whatsoever

Pyra: sub 8 average, sub 4 single (I haven't been practicing)

Mega: sub 2:10 average, sub 2:00 single

Square 1: sub 1:30 average, sub 45 single
Everything else I don't practice


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 29, 2018)

3x3: Sub-10. Kinda a tough goal for me, but I might as well try.

OH: Sub-15.

5x5: Sub-2.

Clock: Sub-15.

Square-1: Sub-30/Actually practice.

Mega: Practice.

Learn more ZBLLs.


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 29, 2018)

3x3: Sub-12
3bld: Sub-50
Mbld: 12 points
Sq1: Sub-12
4x4: Sub-45
5x5: Sub-1:30
Mega: Sub-1:15
Clock: Sub-7

These are all pretty doable if I keep practicing consistently, which I've never done for a full calendar year.


----------



## Tsavong Lah (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm not even a month into this, but if I can score consistently sub-20 on a 3x3, I would be ecstatic with that. 30 might be more realistic, but why not. 

My other goal involves having a great cube collection, without the wife laying into me for spending too much on cubes


----------



## CuberFles (Nov 29, 2018)

Aerma said:


> - Stop buying every new expensive 3x3 that comes out XD


That is a very good point indeed  I don't REALLY need a Valk M AND a GAN356Air SM AND a 354M...


Tsavong Lah said:


> My other goal involves having a great cube collection, without the wife laying into me for spending too much on cubes


I don't even have a wife  And it's never been a goal really, but it keeps stacking up by now... 

Goals:

3x3 sub-45
4x4 sub 2:30
5x5 sub 6:00
6x6 sub 12:00
7x7 sub 18:00

2x2 - 5x5 relay sub 10:00

Learn Megaminx
Learn 3x3 BLD


----------



## Rubix Noob (Nov 29, 2018)

3x3: sub-13 and sub 10 average.
3x3 OH: sub-40
4x4: Sub 1
Pyraminx: Learn L4E and sub-8


----------



## leudcfa (Nov 29, 2018)

(global avg)
3x3-sub 10.5
4x4-sub 40
5x5-sub 1:20
6x6-sub 2:30
7x7-sub 3:45
OH-sub 19
BLD-sub 1
sq-1-sub 14
mega-sub 1
4bld-sub 7
5bld-sub 12


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 29, 2018)

1. Sub 20 single 3x3x3.
2. Sub 25 Ao5 3x3x3,
3. Attend at least one competition.
4. Learn 4x4x4, 
5. Learn 5x5x5
6. Learn Skewb
7. Learn Pyraminx.
8. Learn 2BLD.
9. Learn 3BLD.
10. Sub 2 single 2x2x2.
11. Sub 5 Ao5 2x2x2.

I think that's enough goals!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 29, 2018)

Okay. Let's do this

3x3: Sub 10 avg (very hard but I can try) sub 7 single
4x4: sub 45 avg
5x5: sub 1:25 avg
6x6: sub 3
7x7: sub 4:30
OH: sub 30
3BLD: Sub 1
4BLD: Sub 8
5BLD: Sub 13
MBLD: 15 cubes
I don't really like the other events so meh


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 29, 2018)

Getting sub-16 in 3x3 (currently sub-20) and get used to FreeFOP (currently CFOP)
Average under 1:10 on 4x4 (currently sub-1:50)
Learn 5x5 (I’m not really going towards big cubes)
Fall from 8 to 5 seconds average on Skewb
Fall from 9 to 5 seconds average on Pyraminx, learn a more optimized LBL
Getting from barely sub-50 to sub-25 in Sq1
Constantly averaging sub-2.5 in MMinx (currently averaging sub-3)
Constantly averaging sub-40 in KMinx (currently averaging around 1:05)
Falling from 30 to 20 seconds of average in Clock
Do a feet solve without corner-twisting
Falling from 40 to 25 seconds of average on OH
Do 2bld and 3Bld solves
Get in at least 3 National French top-100s
Go to french championships and get good times there
Become sub-3 (currently sub-5) on Ivy cube and become sub-15 (currently sub-30) in Redi Cube
Become my high school’s monthly champion and keep this title
Become sub-30 in 15-puzzle (because why not?)
I hope I can do all of that next year!


----------



## TJardigradHe (Dec 4, 2018)

*3x3*- Definitely a sub 10 official average, maybe even before 2019 (There's a comp I'm going to in December), and also get sub 9 by February/March (I average 9.5), and maybe sub 8 by the end of 2019 (that's really ambitious though)
*2x2-* I don't really care, maybe a sub 3.5 official average but that's it (I currently average around 3.5)
*4x4*- Official sub 40 single and average (I average right at 40-41 seconds), maybe even faster
*5x5*- Get sub 1:15, also break my 1:09 pb. Also, sub 1:15 official average (I average 1:25)
*6x6*- Sub 2:30, compete more and get a sub 2:40 official mean (I currently average 2:50)
*7x7*- I currently don't do 7x7, but I hope to get into it
*OH*- Sub 15 official average (I currently average 18)
*Feet-* Get sub 50, hopefully go to some comps with feet (I currently average 55)
*Clock*- Get sub 10, and go to some comps with clock and get a sub 10 average (I currently average 13)
*Megaminx*- Get a sub 1:40/1:30 official average (I have a comp with mega in February) I currently average 1:40
*PYRAMINX-* Get Korean Nr and/or Asr for average (single will be hard). Also, if I get the chance, go to korean championships and podium Pyra, or go to US Nats. I currently average 2.7
*Skewb*- Get a sub 5 official average (I average 4.xx)
*Square-1*- Get sub 23 official average ( I average sub 25)

Also, maybe learn BLD and FMC


----------



## CarterK (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey looks like I did this December 3rd last year too 

Here we go:
2x2 - Sub 1.7 average, Beat my single (.96)
3x3 - Sub 7.5 average, Sub 6 single
4x4 - Sub 32 average, Sub 28 single
5x5 - Sub 1 average, Sub 55 single
6x6 - Sub 2 mean, sub 1:50 single
7x7 - Sub 3:00 mean, Sub 2:45 single
Square one - Sub 8 average, Sub 6 single
Skewb, Sub 2.2 average, Sub 1.1 single
Mega - Sub 55 average, Sub 50 single
Clock - Sub 8 average, Sub 6.5 single
Pyra - Sub 3.7 average, Sub 2 single
OH - Sub 13 average, Sub 10 single
Feet - Sub 35 average, Sub 30 single
FMC - Sub 25 mean, Sub 22 single
BLD - Sub 40 mean, sub 27 single.
4BLD - Sub 2:30 single
5BLD - Sub 8 single
MBLD - ≥15 points


Have a 1st, Second, and Third in at least 12 events
Don't screw up Nats 2019 like I have in previous years.
150+ Total Podiums
70 Total Comps
Top 10 kinch
No country nemeses
Have every PR be from 2019
Help keep feet as an event from 2020 onwards
Have the community accept the fact that PR is a good change
12+ SRs (lol)



Ok, last year I thought I had ambitious goals... but I beat almost all of them. Goal: Have these be good goals.


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Dec 4, 2018)

World class at skewb if that’s not to much to ask sub 3 at bld 5 mbld sub 15 3x3 sub 30 to sub 40 squan


----------



## James Hake (Dec 4, 2018)

2x2: learn full cll, sub 3
3x3: low 9 - sub 9
4x4: switch to yau, low 40s - sub 40
5x5: switch to something other than redux, sub 2
squan: learn more algs
OH: practice
BLD: learn


----------



## AidanNoogie (Dec 4, 2018)

3x3: sub 9
4x4: sub 39
5x5: sub 1:10
7x7: sub 3:00
OH: sub 15
Mega: sub 45
Squan: sub 12

Other goals:

Go to nats
Make mega finals at nats
Win 3x3 at a local comp


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 4, 2018)

2x2: sub-3
3x3: sub-10, beat pb single of 7.85
4x4: sub-40
5x5: sub-1:10
6x6: sub-2:20
7x7: sub-3:30
OH: sub-15
Mega: sub-50, learn full PLL
Kilo: sub-25
Pyra: no real goals
Skewb: no real goals
Squan: be consistently sub-25
Clock: sub-12, get a good clock if one comes out

For forum comp:
If redi cube is added as an event, buy the puzzle and practice.


----------



## Burnsy101 (Dec 5, 2018)

I checked my globals in all of my events from the end of 2017, and then compared them with my current ones:
3x3: I was sub 17, now sub 13
4x4: Sub 2:30, now sub 53
5x5: 4:30 - 1:35
6x6: -- to 3:30
OH: 1:00 - 24
SQ1: None to WR270
Pyra - 17 average to now sub 7
Mega: 3:00 to 1:30

I think I'd like to be top 100 in the world for square one, and sub 1 in mega, sub 1:15 in 5x5, sub 40 in 4x4, and sub 17 in OH


----------



## asacuber (Dec 5, 2018)

Year
https://emojipedia.org/clapping-hands-sign/
Review
https://emojipedia.org/clapping-hands-sign/



asacuber said:


> Time for a new beginning, have failed goals for last 2 years so...
> 
> 2x2: Sub 2, Top 20 official YES, almost(set a goal for top 35 later, got a 1.69 which was DQed)
> 3x3: Sub 10, global and official YES YES AND YES!
> ...


----------



## Sion (Dec 8, 2018)

Oh dear.

2x2: Learn CLL instead of last years goal. 
3x3: Stop learning Columns and learn roux. Average sub 20 with it by May, and sub 15 by September. 
4x4: Maybe mod my maru. Idk. I like my maru. 
*get a skewb and squan*
Feet: Begin lear- dammit it's being removed. 
OH: Be sub 20 Roux OH by June. 
3v1: Push to get it mass produced by June. Further design enhancements. 
1x1: Break the world record. 
misc: learn how to speedsolve curvy copter.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 8, 2018)

3x3: sub 10 avg, sub 6 single 
2x2: finish cll, sub 4 avg
4x4: 40 avg, sub 30 single
5x5: sub 1:35 avg
6x6: sub 3 avg
7x7: sub 4:30 avg
Sq1: don't get worse
Pyra: sub 5 avg
Skewb: 7 avg
3bld: sub 1 avg, learn some 3 style sets 
4bld: official success, sub 10 avg
Mbld: attempt 5
OH: 15 avg
Mega: 1:00 avg
Clock: sub 15 avg


----------



## nms777 (Dec 11, 2018)

2x2: sub-1 single, sub-4 global average
3x3: sub-9 single, sub-15 global average
4x4: sub-45 single, sub-1 global average
5x5: sub-1:40 single, sub-2 global average
6x6: sub-4 single, sub-4:30 global average
7x7: sub-6:30 single, sub-7:30 global average
8x8: acquire one, sub-15 global average
9x9: acquire one, sub-25 global average
3x3 OH: sub-18 single, sub-25 global average
3BLD: sub-2 single, sub-3 global average
3x3 with feet: get a cube for it and practice
FMC: start practicing
megaminx: sub-1:10 single, sub-1:25 global average
kilominx: sub-20 single, sub-30 global average
master kilominx: sub-9 single, sub-10 global average
gigaminx: acquire one, sub-20 global average
pyraminx: sub-3 single, sub-6 global average
master pyraminx: sub-35 single, sub-45 global average
clock: acquire one and practice
square-1: learn more algs, sub-40 single, sub-50 global average
skewb: learn more algs, sub-5 single, sub-10 global average
4BLD: learn and practice
multiblind: 5/5
Go to a competition


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 11, 2018)

Maybe the next time I post on the forums will be next year's thread:
*3x3*: Official sub7
*OH*: Official sub11


----------



## Bertus (Dec 11, 2018)

So here we go again, this time with more aims to fail on.

2x2: <4
3x3: <14, but this one isn't really to important
4x4: <1min, not really this shouldn't be to hard after allready failing in 2018
5x5: meh, not much of an aim, but global sub2 would be nice. Also don't practice it to much and instead focus on other events.

6x6, 7x7, megaminx, clock, feet: I'm just kidding. Did all of this official once and that's all.

Pyraminx: After much progress in 2018 have a global sub5.5 average. I wanted to say Podium, but that's just not really possible.
Skewb: I realized that this is just skewpid. There are no resolutions for this event.
Square-1: <25 would be cool. But probably without to much learning new algs. I should probably work on my cubeshape.

Now the important stuff:
3BLD: <1:10 consistantly, official sub1 and finally a mean. I wouldn't say 3Style Edges, even though it might be cool, but it's just so timeconsuming. But if I could find time for that in the summer that would be awesome.
4BLD: I don't want to practice that to much. But another podium and NR10 would be cool.
5BLD: Get a success officially so I can get into that silver-club
MBLD: Now we're talking important stuff. Come somewhat back into a practice-routine with frequent attemps. Fit at least 20 cubes into one hour and work on accuracy. Get that NR or at least NR3.

Additionaly I would like to: Podium in another event besides MBLD and Big-BLD (probably even a non-BLD-event?).

Also I just want to keep things as they are with periods of practicing that may or may not have dry-periods in between. It's okay as long as I still find myself enjoying cubing. And of course I should remind myself that cubing is just a fun hobby and studying is still more important.

Greetings to 2019 Bertus from Bertus!


----------



## TheCuberCubes (Dec 11, 2018)

Sub 11 3x3
Sub 45 4x4
sub 3.5 2x2
sub 1:30 5x5
Sub 3:45 6x6 
Sub 5 7x7
Learn BLD
Not much but hope I can do it!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 11, 2018)

Oh great. Here I go anyway:

2x2: practice, dont get worse
3x3: sub-10, start making more finals at comps
4x4: sub-40
5x5: sub-1:10, improve yau
6x6: finally start practcing
7x7: ^
3x3 OH: get into the event
squan: sub-17, learn more algs


----------



## Loser (Dec 13, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Don't screw up Nats 2019 like I have in previous years.


didn't know you screwed up nats 2019 before


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 13, 2018)

3x3: Sub-10 with Roux, sub-9 with CFOP. and sub-15 with Waterman
2x2: Meh
4x4: Sub-35 with Hoya, sub-40 with Meyer officially
5x5: Sub- 1:10 (I don't practice this event much) officially
6x6: Meh, I have high variance in this event, so no goals
7x7: Meh
3BLD: Get sub-70 move-count official solve on ("3-style" 10 algs scramble), and get memo WR on 10algs officially (It is 6 or 7 sec by Jeff Park ig)
FMC: Sub-30 mean
OH: Sub-15 with faster LSE in Roux plis.
Feet: RIP
Clock: This event can get extinct yo, so no goals.
Mega: Sub-1:10 single officially
Pyra: Meh
Skewb: Compete in at least once officially this year
SQ-1: Compete in at least once officially this year
4BLD: Sub-1:40 officially(Current PB is 1:56.80)
5BLD: Sub-2 officially (Have to make this possible somehow in 2019 yo) Current PB is 4:39
MBLD: Anything between 30 and 60 points is a win for me.

Attend at least 11 comps in 2019 (To make a total of 50 comps for me !!!)

6BLD: sub-10 (Current PB is 14:49) Fastest DNF is 13 something
7BLD: sub-20 (I first have to buy a good 7x7 in the year 2019) I have some Shengshou or Aofu stiff cube
8BLD: Sub-30
9BLD: I will decide the goal after I get success on 8BLD
10BLD: Buy a 10x10 if MoFang JiaoShi releases a 10x10
11BLD: Do one attempt and get at least 60% of the centers solved.
17x17: Do one solve on a friend's cube (I cannot afford a 17x17 yo)

Kilominx: Sub-30 (Current PB average is 38.xy)
Redi Cube: Sub-15
Red Bull Match the scramble: sub-25 average (Current PB is 24.8 single/ 36 avg on SS comps)
Mini Guilford: Sub-6 (Current PB is 6:16)


----------



## Loser (Dec 13, 2018)

abunickabhi said:


> 5BLD: Sub-2 officially (Have to make this possible somehow in 2019 yo) Current PB is 4:39


excited to see this


----------



## Jupilogy (Dec 13, 2018)

Get back into practicing more, in general

Sub 25s OH average
Sub 60s 4x4 average
Attend at least one comp


----------



## Loser (Dec 13, 2018)

who cares about times
goals:
feet better still exist
people better not still be using pr/wb
ushakov's 19 dnfed
feliks's 6.88 dnfed or max's 6.44 accepted



i make a doc of actual goals dec 31st so ig ill post those here then lol


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 16, 2018)

PRACTICE CONSISTENTLY
DONT SUCK
BE GOOD

3x3: sub 10 maybe
2x2: sub 3 should be doable
4x4: sub 45 or something
5x5: sub 1:20 ??
6x6: sub 2:30
7x7: sub 4:00
pyra: sub 4 ???
skewb: sub 5
clock: sub 7 is ezpz
sq1: sub 12
mega: sub 1:10 bc mega is neat
oh: sub 20 would be wild
feet: stop caring
fmc: stop being bad
bld: sub 50 and dont have bad succ rate
4bld: sub 5:00 and stop being bad
5bld: literally just be able to solve it
mbld: stop using audio, be able to confidently attempt 20 cubes

and finally, learn the algs i've been trying to learn since the beginning of this year


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 16, 2018)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2019-cubing-new-years-resolutions-goals.71775/


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 16, 2018)

There is already a thread for this.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2019-cubing-new-years-resolutions-goals.71775/


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 16, 2018)

Get sponsored
2x2: nats podium, wr avg
3x3: sub 7.5 avg
4x4: sub 30 avg
5x5: sub 1:05 avg
6x6: sub 2 avg
7x7: sub 3 avg
OH sub 13 avg
BLD: sub 1 single
Feet: sub 40 avg
Fmc: sub 28 mean
Skewb: sub 3 avg
Pyra: sub 4 avg
Mega: sub 45 avg
Clock: sub 12 avg
Sq-1: sub 11 avg
4bld: another sub 10
5bld: success 
MBld: 12 points


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 16, 2018)

I made a spreadsheet!!! Here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1buHQIoRjg67cH7CoGbAVjff6Qeao-cvsVae5s718OEA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Tom Joad (Dec 17, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> I checked my globals in all of my events from the end of 2017, and then compared them with my current ones:
> 3x3: I was sub 17, now sub 13
> 4x4: Sub 2:30, now sub 53
> 5x5: 4:30 - 1:35
> ...



Just saying hi because of your progress in 3x3 in the last year. I am now sub 17 and would love to be sub 13 one year from now. Can you offer any particular advice on how you achieved this?

Thanks and good luck next year!


----------



## ariissleeping (Dec 18, 2018)

3x3 - Sub 10 official average, Sub 9 globally eventually, learn better v perm
2x2 - Actually learn Ortega
4x4 - Sub 50 official average, Sub 35 global eventually
5x5 - Sub 2 eventually when I'm bothered
OH - Sub 18 hopefully
Feet - official average
Pyra - Actually learn a method


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd like to get more into cubing again this year.

Finally get sub 12 on 3x3.
Get better at Blind events (learn 4BLD at least)
Make my clock not suck
Get decent feet results before it gets removed.
Post official solves within a week of the comp they were done at.
Don't be a complete noob at OH and Squan.
Organize a comp (or at least get a good plan for one in 2020)
Learn more FMC stuff
Defend my 6x6 and 7x7 state records
Learn some COLL and edge control.
Don't be a nub (this is impossible)

E: got sub 13 the last day of 2018, so changed first goal to sub 12.


----------



## Fawn (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd like to actually be active in the cubing scene again. I haven't competed in a few years.
-Become sub-60 on Megaminx. Currently around 1:12
-Compete like at all in 2019
-I guess I'd really like to just be more active in terms of talking with other cubers online. I did join the reddit cubing discord and honestly it's just too much of a nightmare. I definitely learned that the people in that thing are not there to help you nor are they there to be your friend. Anyway, hopefully I can become active on this forum again.

Maybe I can finally make cuber friends.


----------



## Elo13 (Dec 21, 2018)

Sub-25 official roux feet average
Sub-12 official OH average


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 21, 2018)

-Making more videos
-Hopefully getting into Caltech, UCDavis, Cal-Poly Pomona, or somewhere I can be a chemist. (maybe in air force)
-Podium in Skewb
-sub-20 on 3x3 one-handed
-sub-12 on 3x3
-sub-30 on Square-1
-Get an official 69 moves on FMC (goddamn berkeley comps keep putting it as DNF)
-Mostly Sub-30 or sub-25 on Kilominx
-Finish up my stepmania song pack
-Get an A on Differential Equations
-Seeing my best friend be sponsored by TheCubicle.us and become part of the white jackets
-Become fatter
-Become faster at Skewb
-Become faster at Megaminx
-Become faster at 4x4
-Become faster at Pyraminx
-Become faster at 5x5 and 6x6
-Maybe buy a 7x7
-Maybe buy a Gans Air 356 if I can afford one so I can create another 0-Gravity Gans again
-Get a better score on the SAT
-Become faster at 2x2
-Play more DDR with a dance pad
-Waiting for someone to win my giveaway
-Waiting to gain more weight
-Maybe learn full 2GLL
-Waiting for someone to properly make CPLS algs
-Hopefully be able to go to another cube competition
-Be able to play table tennis again
-Maybe planning to tutor chemistry
-Become more active in this community
-Hopefully Cubes4Speed comes back
-Hopefully Cubesmith stickers comes back (most likely never ;_; )
-Get more cubes
-Get more food
-Get more fat
-Hoping to be a bit more famous in this community (probably not lol)
-Hoping to be unbanned from an official Sonic group (probably not lol)
-Hoping to understand Freestyle 3BLD
-Hoping to understand Advanced 4BLD
-Hoping to understand Advanced FMC techniques
-Hoping to understand the WCA regulations (probably not lol)
























Yep, that's pretty much it. ._.


----------



## Awder (Dec 22, 2018)

3x3: be sub 11 and get sub 10 official avg
pyra: be sub 3-3.2 and get sub 2.5 official avg
squan: be sub 14


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 22, 2018)

Close enough to the end of the year, let’s see how I did on limited practice and set some goals:



One Wheel said:


> Looking back at my goals from last year I've come remarkably close. I'll wait until the end of the year to post on that thread how I've done on those.
> 
> So by the end of 2018:
> 2x2: Currently ~10 seconds. Goal: 10 seconds Yeah! Did it!
> ...



This year, global averages unless otherwise noted:
- 2x2: 10s
- 3x3: sub-24
- 4x4: sub-1:20
- 5x5: sub-2:15
- 6x6: sub-4:30
- 7x7: sub-6:30
- Megaminx: sub-2:20
- Square-1: sub-1:45
- OH: sub-50
- Skewb: official average
- Pyraminx: official average
- Clock: maybe official average
- 3BLD: official single, sub-4:00 mean at home 
- 4BLD: official single, at home mean
- 5BLD: at home single
- MBLD: 4 points, ideally official. 
- FMC: nah. 
- Feet: most important and most ambitious, sub-1:00 official average. 

Other:
- Run a marathon, hopefully sub-4:00:00
- Convince WCA to keep Feet as an official event.
- End next year with all my bills paid and no money in the bank.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Dec 26, 2018)

2x2: sub 4 global average
3x3: Sub 15 global average
4x4: Sub 1:15 global average
3x3 OH: Sub 25 global average
3x3 BLD: Sub 10 (minutes, that is. I am SLOW)
3x3 FMC: Sub 42
Skewb: Sub 9
Squan: Sub 20 + Learn Full Cubeshape + LOOKAHEAD + Sub 2.5 Cubeshape


----------



## Coinman_ (Dec 29, 2018)

Goals are for global average, with official averages hopefully around the same.

2x2: sub-3
3x3: sub-12
4x4: sub-40
5x5: sub-1:20
6x6: sub-2:30
7x7: sub-3:30
OH: sub-20
Megaminx: sub-1:30
Skewb: sub-6
Squan: Learn, sub-30
Pyraminx: don't really care, maybe like sub-8
Feet: Official single before removal
3BLD: Learn


----------



## freshcuber.de (Dec 29, 2018)

My main cubing goal for 2019:
Making the Freshcuber Podcast a success that will be known well in the german speedcubing community and that has many interesting interviews/talks with cubers.

And also: Sub-25 official average on 3x3.
PBs in many events.
Loosing the title as germanys oldest speedcuber.


----------



## D1zzy (Dec 29, 2018)

3x3: sub 15
2x2: sub 4
4x4: sub 1 min
5x5: sub 2 min
sq1: sub 1 min
bld: learn
have: fun


----------



## vinylc2h3 (Dec 30, 2018)

3x3: sub 13 official average and a sub 11 single
Skewb: sub 4 official average
Square-1: get a wca average
3BLD: compete in wca competition


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 31, 2018)

2x2: Sub-9
3x3: Sub-35
Pyraminx: Sub-8.5
Skewb: Sub-22


----------



## asacuber (Jan 1, 2019)

2x2: 1.6ish
3x3: sub 8 (!!!!!!) EDIT: Modified this to be sub 9
4x4: 36ish
5x5: 1:15
6x6: Sub 3 lol
7x7: lol
BLD: Compete lol
OH: Sub15/Sub14
Feet: sub 40
Pyra: 3.3
Skewb: Sub 3
Megaminx: 1:05
FMC: Sub 26 official mean, 24 or below official. Consistently be like 26-29
Squan: Sub 12
Clock: Sub 10/9?
4BLD,5BLD,MBLD: ok

Get a record
Get sponsored
very ambitious goals :3


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 1, 2019)

Sub 1 5x5 avg
Sub 2 6x6 mean
Sub 3 7x7 mean
Pyraminx NR single
Sub 26 FMC mean
Sub 10 5BLD
17 points MBLD
Podium in 5x5 and 7x7, giving me podiums in all events


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 1, 2019)

I suppose I'm a bit late, but I figured I'd post some goals anyway. Some of these are extremely ambitious; others seem much more reachable. We'll see! 

Event goals:
2x2: Practice enough to improve a little (current global is 3.7 +/- 0.2), sub-3 official average
3x3: ~9.5 global average, sub-7 official single, sub-9 official average
4x4: ~36 global average, sub-30 official single, sub-35 official average
5x5: sub-1:10 global average, sub-1 official single
6x6: sub-2:30 global average, sub-2:30 official mean
7x7: sub-3:40 global average, sub-3:40 official mean
Pyraminx: ~2.7 global average, any PR average, sub-1.5 official single
Megaminx: sub-1 global average, sub-1 official average, sub-50 official single
Square-1: either single or average PR
Skewb: don't forget how to solve it, maybe get an average PR?
Clock: sub-10 global average, sub-10 official average, sub-8 official single
OH: sub-20 global average, top 1000 official average or single at any point in the year
Feet: sub-35 global average, get official results I'm proud of, prevent it from being removed!
FMC: ~28 global average
3BLD: Get an official mean!
4BLD: Get an official mean!
5BLD: Get an official single! Get an official mean?!
MBLD: Do an official attempt over 7 cubes!

Other cubing-related goals (some are hijacked from last year's goals):
Host a successful competition (or two) at Princeton
Get some cool non-WCA puzzles and figure them out
Learn more than 10 algs for real this year
Continue to do the weekly competition every week
Practice Redi Cube again and get kinda good
Get more new YouTube subscribers in 2019 than in 2018
Try new things (also just in life)
Meet more cubers
Go to Worlds and have a good time
Get a Worlds podium?

Overall goal: Achieve 50% or more of these goals!

Biggest goal (also a message to my future self):
Don't pressure yourself to achieve any of these goals. Cubing is meant to be fun, so let it be! 
(If you can't tell, I'm not very confident in my ability to achieve these goals and I'm preemptively comforting myself haha. If I do get a decent amount of these goals, it'd be insane, but I'm not too stressed about it.)


----------



## Med (Jan 4, 2019)

Uh oh this could go wrong, my first resolution is to not burn out again having too aggressive goals 

3x3 goals:
- getting a sub20 avg5 in january and then something even faster at the end of the year <3
- relearning the olls


----------



## Leery (Jan 4, 2019)

Goals (Mostly pretty unreasonable but _maybe_)

2x2: Learn full EG. Sub 3 average in comp?
3x3: Sub 12 Ao100. Sub 10 single in comp. Learn full OLL.
4x4: Sub 1 average at comp.
5x5: Sub 2 average at comp.
Pyraminx: Sub 6 average at comp?
OH: Sub 18 single at home. Sub 25 average at comp?

And also learn how to solve a 3x3 blindfolded.
Stay motivated to cube; don't wear out.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 11, 2019)

Event: single/global average, official single/average, *bonus*

3x3: <7/10.8, <100m WR/<11

OH: <9.58/14.8, <13/<15

Megaminx: <40/49.8, <45/<52, *Top 150 (right now 100 is sub50 for refference)*

Feet: <25/34.8, <30/34, *Keep the event*

At this point, I really don't care about any other events, though I would like to get back into the Blinds. Maybe a successful 3BLD mean and a 4BLD single? Lets say sub 3:00 and sub 15 for both.

0 Nemesis. I guess I'm around 15 or so, the site is down so I can't check. If they remove Feet, then It'll go way up to something like 50 or higher. Keep it in the single digits hopefully.

Host a comp. Have it not be a disaster.

Get a couple wins and podiums in some events.


Related to my other hobbies:
Make state finals in the 300m hurdles and/or PR at <39.5. My current PR from sectionals last year was only 43.43 so I have a long way to go.
90 wpm average on qwerty with a high of 112. Switch to dvorak and get back to at least 75 wpm. Accuracy at at least 97.5%, preferably at 98%+.
Get at least a 500k score on Classic Tetris emulator or get a NES and do it on the original. Get comfortable with level 18 speed and be able to survive on level 19+.
Learn some cardistry and get to a point where I won't cringe if I see myself doing it.


Related to life:
Go to college and do responsible college things and learn. Don't accumulate massive amounts of debt.
Attain or just increase my current level of fluency in (high medium) Spanish and (still just learning) French, start learning Japanese. #Polyglots
Get some legal form of a income, a part time job or not even that so I can start paying college loans and buy cubes for myself.


----------



## Numberwhizz (Jan 12, 2019)

A bit late but oh well
All are at home

2x2: single-sub 1, average of 500-sub 4 Learn cll
3x3: single-sub 8.5, average of 500-sub 12 learn full oll
4x4: single- sub 40, average of 500-sub 1
5x5: single-sub 1:30, average of 100-sub 2
6x6: get another one or fix my Yuxin
7x7: get one
3x3 OH: single-sub 20, average of 500-sub 30
Megaminx: single-sub 1:20, average of 100-sub 1:40
Pyraminx: single-sub 1.5, average of 500-sub 4
Skewb: single- sub 2.5, average of 500-sub 6
3x3 with feet: single- sub 1, average of 50-sub 1:20
Square-1: single-sub 15, average of 100-sub 30 learn more algorithms and practice
3bld: learn

Some are ambitious but some aren’t

Get over 100 subs on YouTube.


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Feb 10, 2019)

2x2: Maybe learn EG-1 or something idk
3x3: Global sub 10
4x4: Sub 40
5x5: Sub 1:10
6x6: Sub 2
7x7: Sub 3
Mega: Sub 1
Feet: Sub 30
3BLD: Sub 1 Global
Sq-1: Sub 20
OH: Sub 15
Skewb: Sub 5
Pyra: Sub 5.5
Clock: Sub 10


----------



## ecuber57 (Feb 17, 2019)

sub 20 on 3x3
sub 5 on 2x2
sub 2 min on 4x4


----------



## asacuber (Jun 8, 2019)

asacuber said:


> 2x2: 1.6ish
> 3x3: sub 8 (!!!!!!)
> 4x4: 36ish
> 5x5: 1:15
> ...




Alright, half yearly review:

2x2: I really need to learn more algs, 1.8 global atm
3x3: My global has remained stagnant at 9.9 for like 8-9 months lol. I may revise my goal to just be sub 9 
4x4: Just no
5x5; Am practicing currently, hopefully this may happen. I'm 1:37ish
6x6: Don't have a good one so can't be motivated to practice
7x7: lol
BLD: Competed and got 3 DNFs :/
OH: 16.6 global currently.
Feet: I just... quit? I mean I used to practice so much and then i just stopped lol
Pyra: Could see this happening, ~3.8-3.9 atm
Skewb: I average around sub 3.5
Megamix: Have been getting a bit more into this, hopefully something good happens... 1:30 global atm
FMC: Wowowow I rally overestimated the number of FMC comps I'd be going to this year. Haven't had an official result since almost 13 months  Hopefully I get something good (sub 28 mean) at FMC 19
Square-1: I've been practising a lot, hopefully this happens!  Average 15.5 atm
Clock: I don't have one now...
4BLD,5BLD,MBLD: ok
Chess: i quit

Got a record
May get sponsored
Far too ambitious goals...


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 8, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> 1. Sub 20 single 3x3x3.
> 2. Sub 25 Ao5 3x3x3,
> 3. Attend at least one competition.
> 4. Learn 4x4x4,
> ...



1: Got it, twice.
2: Close: 25.07.
3: Done.
4: Done.
5: Working on it.
6: Done.
7: Done.
8: Haven't really started yet.
9: Haven't really started yet.
10: Close. 2.48.
11: Close: 5.96.

I'm doing good!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 8, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Oh great. Here I go anyway:
> 
> 2x2: practice, dont get worse.
> 3x3: sub-10, start making more finals at comps
> ...


2x2: not really.
3x3: making progress, but not there yet.
4x4: ^
5x5: switched back to reduction, so idk yet
6x6: yes
7x7: ^
OH: yeah. Stuck on cube to us add my main though.
Skewb and squan: just recently got back in to these events. Skewb is making good progress, but my squan has northern like 3 times, so or is hard to practice.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2019)

Aerma said:


> 3x3: Practice more than I did this year and reach sub-11 globally (Maybe even sub-10.5, but that probably won't happen)
> Clock: Globally sub-9 perhaps? No idea whether or not this is realistic
> 3BLD: Reach a higher success rate and practice a bit maybe.
> MBLD: Unofficial 4 points.
> ...


3x3: Not yet, but I've been practicing
Clock: I'm closer than I was before ! I bet this'll happen
3BLD: Yep! I've also learned 4BLD and gotten a success!
MBLD: Eh

More competitions: Yep!
Improve in other events: Maybe a little?
YouTube: haven't uploaded a single solve and don't plan to
Purchases: I've been buying less cubes in general and my bank account thanks me


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 9, 2019)

SM cubing said:


> Ok here goes
> 
> 2x2: sub 5 average, sub 2 single
> 
> ...



Mid year checkup, and revised goals for the end of the year

2x2: Im sub 5 now, and i have multiple sub ones, so my new goals are to learn CLL and EG1 and be sub 2.8 by the end of the year

3x3: I definetly average sub-20, and am almost averaging sub 12, so my new goals are to get more sub 8 singles, and to average sub 10 by the end of the year

4x4: I almost average sub 1:00, so my new goal is sub 45 single, and sub 55 average

5x5: I average sub 2:30, so my new goals are sub 1:50 average and sub 1:30 single

6/7: Ive kinda started practicing lol

Pyra: lol

Mega: im sub two, but i dont practice

SQ1: Im sub 40, but i dont care much for it

skeeeeeewb: Im almost sub 5 yeet

OH: be like sub 22 ig idrk

FMC be sub 38 lol

Other notes: Im going to nats, Im sponsored by cubershub.com, and I have been added to the littest group chat


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 7, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> 1. Sub 20 single 3x3x3.
> 2. Sub 25 Ao5 3x3x3,
> 3. Attend at least one competition.
> 4. Learn 4x4x4,
> ...


1. Done.
2. Done.
3. Done.
4. Done.
5. Done.
6. Done.
7. Done.
8. Done.
9. Done. Well, almost. I need to learn R-Perm, otherwise I know everything.
10. Nope.
11. Nope. 

I'll need some new goals for next year.


----------



## Jupilogy (Sep 7, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> 9. Done. Well, almost. I need to learn R-Perm, otherwise I know everything.
> 10. Nope.
> 11. Nope.


You still have 3 and a half months!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 7, 2019)

Jupiterian said:


> You still have 3 and a half months!


Yes, I am sure I will get 9 done. I'm one R Perm away from knowing it completely. And I already had one kind of success when even letter pairs. 

10 and 11 will be harder. And I still need new goals for 2020!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 7, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Goals:
> (All PR Average / Global Average)
> 1/2 of these and I'll be happy
> 2x2: Sub 3
> ...



2x2: close
3x3: done
4x4: no
5x5: close
6x6: done
7x7: close
OH: done
3BLD: done
4BLD: done
FMC: done
Feet: done
Pyra: close
Mega: done
Skewb: close
Squan: no


----------



## CarterK (Sep 7, 2019)

CarterK said:


> 2x2 - Sub 1.7 average, Beat my single (.96)
> 3x3 - Sub 7.5 average, Sub 6 single
> 4x4 - Sub 32 average, Sub 28 single
> 5x5 - Sub 1 average, Sub 55 single
> ...



2x2 - 1.55, nope (should've beaten it a couple times oops)
3x3 - 6.40, 7.96
4x4 - 27.8, 31.8 (yay)
5x5 - 57 1:02
6x6 - 2:02 1:54
7x7 - 2:49 3:01
squan - haven't beaten either at all oops
skewb - nope (soon though)
mega - 49 52 (yay)
clock - 7.1 9.2
pyra - 3.5 2.28 (2.04 +2 lol)
OH - 12.53 (ew) 10.53
feet - 41 29 (got the single in 2018 lolll)
fmc - 24 26.33
3BLD - 26.6 43 (both are bad)
4bld - 5:lol oops can't success
5bld - 9:55 lol can't success
mbld - 12/13 but I can definitely do it soon.

Have a 1st, Second, and Third in at least 12 events - 10
Don't screw up Nats 2019 like I have in previous years - yayyyyyyyyyy finally
150+ Total Podiums - lol 155 and at least 10 more compa
70 Total Comps - I'm at 59. It will be close
Top 10 kinch - yep but gotta keep it up
No country nemeses - poland china us
Have every PR be from 2019 still have a few
Help keep feet as an event from 2020 onwards - looking not too bad atm
Have the community accept the fact that PR is a good change - yay
12+ SRs 14 but i don't have either skewb and there's a few more I should get


----------



## Hazel (Sep 7, 2019)

Aerma said:


> 3x3: Practice more than I did this year and reach sub-11 globally (Maybe even sub-10.5, but that probably won't happen)
> Clock: Globally sub-9 perhaps? No idea whether or not this is realistic
> 3BLD: Reach a higher success rate and practice a bit maybe.
> MBLD: Unofficial 4 points.
> ...


Update on these goals:
3x3: averaging around ~11.2, which is pretty close but no :/
Clock: Haven't practiced much so no
3BLD: yep!
MBLD: haen't practiced
more comps: yep!
improve in other events: maybe? I learned 4BLD though!
YouTube: heh nope
buying moderation: maybe a bit....


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 7, 2019)

3x3: sub 25
2x2 sub 5
4x4 sub 2
5x5 solve one.
Square one: solve one.
Pyra: learn some stuff for sub 10
Skewb: learn finger tricks to actually get any good solves (sub10)
Mega:learn lol and get sub 30min (@GAN356X 

Go to my first comp and get a sub 40 average and sub 35 single.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 7, 2019)

3x3: sub 15
2x2 sub-5
4x4 sub-2
megaminx: sub-4
Learn full OLL
Learn CLL
Learn Yau
Get a 4x4


----------



## asacuber (Sep 8, 2019)

asacuber said:


> 2x2: 1.6ish
> 3x3: sub 8 (!!!!!!) EDIT: Modified this to be sub 9
> 4x4: 36ish
> 5x5: 1:15
> ...



Let's see:
2x2: i have a 1.62 ao50, I've learnt 1 set of tcll+, definitely possible
3x3: 9.5ish, definitely possible
4x4: Uhh no, still averaging 45ish, I need a new 4x4
5x5: 1:30ish lol
6x6: I only have a wuhua, nuff said.
7x7: lol
BLD: Competed, 3 DNFs
OH: 16ish, maybe possible
Feet: Don;t do it anymore
Pyra: Need a good one
Skewb: 3.4
Mega: uhh no
FMC: no, no, yes
Squan: 15.5 atm
Clock: Don't have one
4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD: ok

terrible so far


----------

